# Newbie



## MacMillan (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have rented motorhomes for myself and my girlfriends for many years and now I have finally gotten my husband to agree a series of trips this year with a view to buying one for ourselves so we can go out and about in our retirement years!!!

Our 1st adventure is a 3 night/ 4 day adventure to Dorset, Lyme Regis, Studland Bay and then the New Forest perhaps??? any ideas, suggestions etc will be super useful!!!

Kind regards
Anne-Marie


----------



## Makzine (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The laird (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 23, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim,dont hold to retirement,do it now as there is always the weekends.


----------



## jeanette (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi and welcome think about becoming a full member and you’ll have 1000’s of POI’s


----------



## mickymost (Sep 23, 2019)

Welcome to the land of Fun you wont regret and the adventures have just begun


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi, welcome to the Forum and Motorhoming, take a look at the Camping and Caravan club , great club, they have lots of temporary holiday sites cheap and  good and also weekend rallies in the area you are considering, do not be put off by the word RALLIES, they are great, do your own thing or join in any activities that may be on offer  on the rallies, no pressure to participate or not  , but  the positions of the venues are always where you want to be, any where in the UK, also the POIs [places to park up for overnights ] on this forum are great too.Lots of other  apps on line for night stops also, have fun, Malc.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi and welcome along to the group.


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 24, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome from Co Antrim,dont hold to retirement,do it now as there is always the weekends.


  That is right,too many folks hold out till retirement but get overtaken by the BIG retirement ,RIP ?


----------

